# programmation Motif sur X11



## gerboise (11 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je dois faire un TP utilisant Motif. J'ai donc installé X11 et OpenMotif mais je n'arrive pas à compiler dans X11 et je ne sais pas comment faire !!!
S'il vous plaid aidez moi !:hosto:


----------



## ericb2 (12 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Si tu donnais  plus d'informations, tu obtiendrais de l'aide plus facilement.

Avec ce que tu as posté, on ne sait pas si tu as un problème pour installer, ou lors de la compilation ..ou avec autre chose...

Quel est ton problème ?


----------



## gerboise (12 Novembre 2006)

Ben j'ai réussi à installer X11 (jusqu'ici tou va bien...) et je crois avoir réussi à installer OpenMotif. Mais le problème c'est que lorsque je veut compiler un programme en c et motif ils me met ca :
./motif01.c: line 6: syntax error near unexpected token `('
./motif01.c: line 6: `void on_activate_button (Widget w, XtPointer client_data,XmPushButtonCallbackStruct *cbs);'
Alors je ne sais même pas si je m'y prend bien pour compiler (j'ai qulques doutes !) ou alors si c qu'il me manque un truc à installer.
Voili voilou !:rose:


----------



## tatouille (12 Novembre 2006)

syntax error near unexpected token gnouf

deja il ne faut pas etre nouveau "de 2 messages" 
pour esperer un peu d'aide sur un td que tu dois avoir depuis 
bien longtemps ... et je pense que c'est la panique de derniere minute 

ce n'est pas le genre de la maison SOS help pour cancre


----------



## gerboise (13 Novembre 2006)

Merci mais j'esperais juste un peu d'aide ! (Pour ton information mon tp je viens de l'avoir, je suis loin d'être à la bourre et encore plus d'être un cancre cela dit si tu te crois supérieur à moi parceque ça fait trois ans que tu post sur macgénération tant mieux pour toi !)


----------



## tatouille (13 Novembre 2006)

gerboise a dit:


> Merci mais j'esperais juste un peu d'aide ! (Pour ton information mon tp je viens de l'avoir, je suis loin d'&#234;tre &#224; la bourre et encore plus d'&#234;tre un cancre cela dit si tu te crois sup&#233;rieur &#224; moi parceque &#231;a fait trois ans que tu post sur macg&#233;n&#233;ration tant mieux pour toi !)



je me sens pas je le suis cancrela  et le serais toujours  (marrant les newbs ca se vexe en 2 2 )
essaye de comprendre l'erreur tu vois bien que c'est un probleme synthaxique

et puis c'est un petit test il ya beaucoup de ce genre de messages alors on rentre dedans pour voir
ha tu vois tu plies au premier coup de bleuf 

quand on a un probleme de code on essaye de l'exprimer 
en montrant une partie de son code simplifi&#233;
mais la c'est visiblement un probleme d'ecriture tu t'es tromp&#233; &#224; la ligne 6 

avant de poster il faut un peu se creuser 

une piste il ne connait pas le type Widget


----------



## gerboise (13 Novembre 2006)

Effectivement, je me suis rendue compte qu'en fait je n'avai pas réussi à installer OpenMotif. Donc je progresse dans mes reflexions mais je suis à nouveau bloquée parceque je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire pour installer correctement les librairies motif


----------



## tatouille (13 Novembre 2006)

il faut le compiler depuis les sources / GD / macports / fink

de plus pour l'&#233;tape de l'objet static c'est d&#233;j&#224; un probleme de header


ftp://ftp.ics.com/pub/Products/Motif/om2.3/openmotif-2.3.0-20060106.tar.gz

cd openmotif-2.3.0
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/X11R6/bin
./configure --prefix=/usr/OpenMotif
make
sudo make install

result

demarre ta xwindow
compile ton prog "mon premier widget"

gcc f.c  -I/usr/OpenMotif/Include ... tes headers , tes libs ... -o first_f

voila donc la solution pli&#233;e en 2 2 

alors progresser ou alors utiliser son cerveau ?
 Jaculus jaculus inferior 

non mais les newb rebelles  (ca refuse m^me un bisutage maintenant )

noter que la prestation pour newb vex&#233; &#233;tait un Live


----------



## gerboise (14 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je suis désolée je doit avoir une case en moins : ça marche toujours pas !
Je crois bien avoir fait tout ce que tu m'a dit mais au moment de la compilation je fait ça :
gcc motif01.c -I/usr/OpenMotif/Include -o -lMrm -lXm -lXt -lXp -lXext -lX11 first_f
et il me dit qu'il ne peut pas localiser lMrm (et si je retire lMrm c'est lXm qu'il ne peut pas localiser et ainsi de suite...).

Bon alors je t'avouerai que je n'avai pas compris ce que voulais dire "il faut le compiler depuis les sources / GD / macports / fink" alors j'en ai pas vraiment tenu compte....

Enfin bon, je suis toujours dans le même désaroi ...


----------



## tatouille (14 Novembre 2006)

gerboise a dit:


> Bon, je suis d&#233;sol&#233;e je doit avoir une case en moins : &#231;a marche toujours pas !
> Je crois bien avoir fait tout ce que tu m'a dit mais au moment de la compilation je fait &#231;a :
> gcc motif01.c -I/usr/OpenMotif/Include -o -lMrm -lXm -lXt -lXp -lXext -lX11 first_f
> et il me dit qu'il ne peut pas localiser lMrm (et si je retire lMrm c'est lXm qu'il ne peut pas localiser et ainsi de suite...).
> ...



apprend gcc 

man gcc

-L/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/OpenMotif/lib

comment veux tu compiler si tu ne connais pas  ton compileur ? 
BABA avant d'&#233;crire une seule ligne de C on vous apprend quoi en TD ?

ptain le niveau des jeuns mais vous etes des catastrophes ambulantes
et pas d&#233;gourdies pour un sous

j'ai appris &#224; coder &#224; 15 ans il n'y avait pas d'internet (google)
j'ai appris en lisant le code des autres et les man ?:sleep:


t'es un cancre je suis dsl vous etes une generation d'assistana
les ing&#233; chinois  prendront votre travail sans aucun probleme 
meme en premiere ann&#233;e vous etes plus que mauvais:sleep:

et etre dans le d&#233;saroi pour une complainte du compiler qui dit je ne trouve pas les libs
ton cerveau n'a pas fait tilt : existe - il un moyen d'indiquer le chemin de mes libraries ?



smoule aucun esprit d'analyse:rateau: , comment veux tu pr&#233;tendre savoir programmer un jours ?
surtout &#224; ton age il est d&#233;j&#224; tard 
...

poster pour ce genre de probleme c'est du meme niveau que d'aller aux urgences pour une &#233;gratinure

et je pense que si je t'avais emmen&#233; dans certains 
de mes treks en Asie centrale tu serais mort ... avec tel taut de r&#233;activit&#233; neuronal


----------



## gerboise (14 Novembre 2006)

Excuses moi j'avais pas vraiment compris que t'étais un géni !
Si non à l'école je bosse avec VMS sous LSE alors gcc.... 
Si non le fait de savoir programmer n'a rien avoir avec le fait de savoir installer des librairies de merde (travail de technicien). Je suis brillante en programmation mais pas en installation. Ce n'est pas un handicap : sur mon cv je ne marquerai pas "je sais vachement bien installer OpenMotif"


----------



## tatouille (14 Novembre 2006)

gerboise a dit:


> Excuses moi j'avais pas vraiment compris que t'&#233;tais un g&#233;ni !
> Si non &#224; l'&#233;cole je bosse avec VMS sous LSE alors gcc....
> Si non le fait de savoir programmer n'a rien avoir avec le fait de savoir installer des librairies de merde (travail de technicien). Je suis brillante en programmation mais pas en installation. Ce n'est pas un handicap : sur mon cv je ne marquerai pas "je sais vachement bien installer OpenMotif"




bah tu te trompes , programmer c'est savoir developper objet 
donc trouver et installer tous les outils dont on a besoin 

passer des flags &#224; son compilateur n'a rien avoir avec l'installation 

tape man gcc et tu comprendras le rapport 
&#233;troit entre un compiler un linker un noyeau et ta lib C

tu devrais prendre un cours avec certains ici 
qui te parleront d'optimisation puis de passage en assembler si le traitement 
par "un language comme le C est trop lent" 

si tu es si bonne en programmation tu as un esprit d'analyse alors sert - en
je ne suis pas un g&#233;ni c'est seulement le fruit d'un travail  c'est vraiment 
la r&#233;ponse stereotyp&#233;e de la mauvaise foie

deplus j'ai valid&#233; ceci par un diplome -> bio en bleu en bas 
tu gagneras en sagesse et je ne fais que te rentrer dedans pour te faire &#233;voluer

tu passes encore trop de temps sur un probleme que tu vas rencontrer souvent 
et qui est tres simple &#224; r&#233;soudre 


ps : la plupart des applis pour OpenVMS sont compil&#233;es avec gcc

le reste en basic mais bon ca a fait son temps je ne vois pas l'interet d'apprendre de telles antiquit&#233;s
qui auront disparu d'ici 10 ans meme hpux et aix  se sont des X d'un autre temps 

face &#224; solaris  darwin linux  et les projets bsd * 

meme des projets aussi interressant que RTmach et xmach sont dead et les successeurs de BSDi
sont bien parti pour faire de meme


----------



## ntx (14 Novembre 2006)

gerboise a dit:


> Si non le fait de savoir programmer n'a rien avoir avec le fait de savoir installer des librairies de merde (travail de technicien). Je suis brillante en programmation mais pas en installation. Ce n'est pas un handicap : sur mon cv je ne marquerai pas "je sais vachement bien installer OpenMotif"


Si tu pars sur ce point de vue : change de métier avant qu'il soit trop tard !
Développer un programme ce n'est pas taper des lignes de code, c'est comprendre comment cela marche, à commencer par la compilation et le linkage, c'est donc comprendre les commandes à passer à ton compilateur et savoir analyser les erreurs qu'il ne manquera pas d'y avoir. Et si tu ne sais pas faire ça, tu vas rester bêtement coincer pendant des heures à ne pas comprendre le pourquoi de tes erreurs ... et pour ça je crois que tu as déjà commencé.  

Et c'est quoi ces formations où on utilise des librairies externes sans savoir taper une commande de compilation qui tient la route ?  Il y a quand même des trucs plus important à apprendre que d'écrire des programmes en motif.  :rateau:


----------

